# Normalos meiden die schicken Bars der Schwulen, wo sie als "stino" verspottet werden



## Cath.S.

> Normalos meiden die schicken Bars und Bistros der Schwulen, wo sie als "stino", stinknormal, verspottet werden.


Now I was reading the thread where you people were dicussing _stinknormal,_ an interesting word btw, when I found the word _stino_ and out of sheer curiosity went off googling for _stino + gay._ So I came across the sentence I quoted above, and I have two questions.

I apologize in advance in case they are really basic and obvious, I beg you to forgive me as I am just a beginner in German.

_schicken_ I understand as a verb that means _to send_, as in _Nasa will Astronauten zum Mars schicken_but here it doesn't make sense.
what level of language is Schwulen? If it is offensive, please could a mod change the title of my thread as I don't wish to hurt anyone's feelings.​
Ich danke Ihnen herzlich!  ​


----------



## Jana337

Hi Egueule,

yes, *schicken* as a verb is *to send*. In this context, however, it is just a declined adjective - *schick* (=*posh*), in the accusative case.

N.B. - you add -(e)n to adjectives preceded by the definite article when forming the plural accusative.

eine schicke Bar (sing. nominative and accusative)  schicke Bars (pl. nominative and accusative)
die schicke Bar  (sing. nominative and accusative)  die schicken Bars (pl. nominative and accusative)

Next, *schwul* is definitely not perceived to be insulting by the minority itself. They refer to themselves like this, talking about a *Schwulen-WG* (WG - department shared by more people), *Schwulenehe* (gay marriage) etc. I dare to say it sounds proud nowadays, althought it didn't use to in the past.

A slightly more derogatory one would be *Schwuchtel*. You would expect a deranged father to shout: "_Was, meine Tochter ist 'ne Schwuchtel_?!?"



> Ich danke Ihnen euch herzlich! (*ihnen* is formal, you know the same from French)



Gern geschehen.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

But it's better to say "homosexuell" which is formal. "Schwul" is an informal term.

Er ist schwul.
He's gay/queer.
Il est gay.

Er ist homosexuell.
He's homosexual.
Il est homosexuel.

BUT:

Er ist 'ne (= informal eine) Schwuchtel.
He's a queen/fairy/fruit.
Il est une tante/tantouze/tapette.
(source: LEO)

But you don't have to change the thread title. Well, it's an interesting topic for those who understand German.


----------



## Cath.S.

So, Jana und Who, ich danke euch herzlich!  
About _schicken_, really I could have guessed it, as in French we use the word _chic_ to express the same idea, but I let myself be distracted by the fact it is also a verb in German.


> A slightly more derogatory one would be Schwuchtel. You would expect a deranged father to shout: "Was, meine Tochter ist 'ne Schwuchtel?!?"


If that word can be used also for women then the translation given by Who is incomplete, because the terms he provided can only be used about men in both French and English. 
U have yet another question, can _Schwulen_ and _Schwuchtel _be used as adjectives, the way you can say "a gay bar" in English for instance?
And a last one,_ Schwulen _and _Schwuchtel_ appear to me as clearly related - but I may be 100% wrong - so is the latter derived from the former and in what way (suffix?) 
Encore merci !


----------



## sohc4

egueule said:
			
		

> If that word can be used also for women then the translation given by Who is incomplete, because the terms he provided can only be used about men in both French and English.


You won't use Schwuler (noun) for gay women. They are called Lesben.


			
				egueule said:
			
		

> U have yet another question, can _Schwulen_ and _Schwuchtel _be used as adjectives, the way you can say "a gay bar" in English for instance?


There is schwul and lesbisch, respectively. A gay bar would be a schwule Bar or a lesbische Bar, but you may also call them Schwulenbar or Lesbenbar by contracting two nouns.


			
				egueule said:
			
		

> And a last one,_ Schwulen _and _Schwuchtel_ appear to me as clearly related - but I may be 100% wrong - so is the latter derived from the former and in what way (suffix?)


I guess they are related, but I'm not sure. 

Several decades before, schwul had been pretty much degorative. But then the word itself was occupied by the German gay movement, and they turned into a neutral term. It is still in use with some negative connotation nowadays by some people to describe something the speaker dislikes or disapproves, but usually without any gay context. It's pretty much scene speak, though.

Axl


----------



## Cath.S.

sohc4 said:
			
		

> You won't use Schwuler (noun) for gay women. They are called Lesben.


Ok Axl, same thing in English (lesbians) and in French (lesbiennes) but what about _Schwuchtel?_ Jana wrote:
 "_Was, meine Tochter ist 'ne Schwuchtel_?!?"
Was it a joke I didn't get?
Please, no jokes! I can't even understand (stink)normal German yet! Hopefully in a few years time... 


			
				sohc4 said:
			
		

> It's pretty much scene speak.


So I'd gathered, thanks for confirming this.


----------



## sohc4

egueule said:
			
		

> Ok Axl, same thing in English (lesbians) and in French (lesbiennes) but what about _Schwuchtel?_ Jana wrote:
> "_Was, meine Tochter ist 'ne Schwuchtel_?!?"
> Was it a joke I didn't get?
> Please, no jokes! I can't even understand (stink)normal German yet! Hopefully in a few years time...


Sorry, I had forgotten that.  No, Jana's example was no joke .

Schwuchtel may be used for both genders, and the adjective is schwuchtelig.

Remember, it has a disrespectful touch. No gay persons would take offense if you would call them Schwule or schwul, but they probably would if you called them Schwuchtel.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Schwuchtel may be used for both genders, and the adjective is schwuchtelig.



But isn't "schwuchtelig" slang, unlike "Schwuchtel"? As far as I remember, I've never heard it used "stinknormally"   . While "schwul" and "lesbisch" are used normally.

Let me add another confusion: If you can't write umlauts like ä, ö, or ü, you will write "Das schw*u*le Wetter", because "schw*ü*l" means "muggy".


----------



## Jana337

egueule said:
			
		

> Ok Axl, same thing in English (lesbians) and in French (lesbiennes) but what about _Schwuchtel?_ Jana wrote:
> "_Was, meine Tochter ist 'ne Schwuchtel_?!?"
> Was it a joke I didn't get?
> Please, no jokes! I can't even understand (stink)normal German yet! Hopefully in a few years time...



Dear Egueule,

don't worry: With a full respect for your budding German, I have no intention to pull your leg. Maybe later (no, hopefully soon! You seem determined to absorb the language very quickly.) 

Jana


----------



## Cath.S.

*Axl*, I'll take your advice and won't use _schwuchtel,_ but I believe one has to learn as many words and expressions as possible. I'm a language maniac - but ain't we all in this forum?  
btw, nobody answered my question yet about_ schwul _and _schwuchtel _being related or not (same root?). 

HerrGott (stink)nochmal!
*Who*, das Wetter ist offensichtlich ohne Vorurtail!  

*Jana*, as you can see I attempt to joke in German, so I think maybe I was wrong to ask you not to, as humour is quite an effective way to memorize expressions, and I love puns, even awful ones, self-obvious statement if there ever was one!  
You're right, I'm determined to absorb German as fast as my brain will allow!


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> *Axl*, I'll take your advice and won't use _schwuchtel,_ but I believe one has to learn as many words and expressions as possible. I'm a language maniac - but ain't we all in this forum?
> btw, nobody answered my question yet about_ schwul _and _schwuchtel _being related or not (same root?).
> 
> Herr Gott (stink)nochmal!
> *Who*, das Wetter ist offensichtlich ohne Vorurt*e*il!
> 
> *Jana*, as you can see I attempt to joke in German, so I think maybe I was wrong to ask you not to, as humour is quite an effective way to memorize expressions, and I love puns, even awful ones, self-obvious statement if there ever was one!
> You're right, I'm determined to absorb German as fast as my brain will allow!



Ja, immer das arme Wetter! "Stinknormal" funktioniert hier nicht, da der Ausdruck nur als "Herr Gott nochmal" gilt. Ich hoffe, du kannst meinen Satz (meine zwei Sätze) gut verstehen.


----------



## Cath.S.

whodunit said:
			
		

> Ja, immer das arme Wetter! "Stinknormal" funktioniert hier nicht, da der Ausdruck nur als "Herr Gott nochmal" gilt. Ich hoffe, du kannst meinen Satz (meine zwei Sätze) gut verstehen.


Approximate translation :
yes, always the poor weather!(???) "stinknormal" doesn't work here, because the phrase has to be exactly  "Herr Gott nochmal" . I hope that you have no trouble understanding my sentence (my two sentences).


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Approximate translation :
> yes, always the poor weather!(???) "stinknormal" doesn't work here, because the phrase has to be exactly  "Herr Gott nochmal" . I hope that you have no trouble understanding my sentence (my two sentences).



... and even more "tick"s. I think you can quite well understand our language here. Your translation was a little divergent, but it remained its sense.


----------



## Cath.S.

whodunit said:
			
		

> ... and even more "tick"s. I think you can quite well understand our language here. Your translation was a little divergent, but it remained its sense.


Danke schön!
Nur LEO war (und wird sein) eine große Hilte.


----------



## Cath.S.

whodunit said:
			
		

> Let me add another confusion: If you can't write umlauts like ä, ö, or ü, you will write "Das *schwule* Wetter", because "schw*ü*l" means "muggy".


Who, wolltest Du nicht "schw*ue*l" schreiben? 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=203066&postcount=20


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Who, wolltest Du nicht "schw*ue*l" schreiben?
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=203066&postcount=20



I think I don't get you. You might have lost me there.


----------



## Cath.S.

whodunit said:
			
		

> I think I don't get you. You might have lost me there.


Well, since in another thread Gaer had advised Charlie to add an _e_ after the vowel he couldn't umlaut, I came to the (obviously wrong) conclusion that if someone could not type_ schw*ü*l Wetter _then he should type _schw*ue*l Wetter_ instead...  could you or anybody else please be kind and patient  and explain what it is that this thick beginner misunderstood?   


			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Charlie, you can always type:
> 
> "Bitte sch*oe*n."
> 
> If we know you can't type ö, ä, ü and ß, we can still understand you.


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> Well, since in another thread Gaer had advised Charlie to add an _e_ after the vowel he couldn't umlaut, I came to the (obviously wrong) conclusion that if someone could not type_ schw*ü*l Wetter _then he should type _schw*ue*l Wetter_ instead...  could you or anybody else please be kind and patient  and explain what it is that this thick beginner misunderstood?


Yes, please. I have been too busy with my school work to ask about that.


----------



## gaer

egueule said:
			
		

> Well, since in another thread Gaer had advised Charlie to add an _e_ after the vowel he couldn't umlaut, I came to the (obviously wrong) conclusion that if someone could not type_ schw*ü*l Wetter _then he should type _schw*ue*l Wetter_ instead... could you or anybody else please be kind and patient  and explain what it is that this thick beginner misunderstood?


Egueule,

Who was pointing out that "das schwule Wetter" would make it appear that they weather was "gay". 

And "er ist schwül" would make it appear as if a guy is a bit muggy. Maybe his glasses are clouded up. (I'm joking!)

This point was just that these words are easily confused. But if you type "das Wetter ist schwuel", it should be absolutely clear what you mean, although a bit harder to read. So your conclusion is right. If you can't type umlauts, then adding the "e" would make it clear. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> But it's better to say "homosexuell" which is formal. "Schwul" is an informal term.
> 
> Er ist schwul.
> He's gay /queer .
> Il est gay.


If you call someone "queer" in the US who is gay and also is bigger and stronger than you, you may swallow some teeth! Don't be mislead by a show called "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy". I can't explain why, but "queer" is a word you do NOT want to use unless you are old-fashioned and want to say that something is strange:

"Well, it was a queer day, everything went wrong."

And I have question about this:

"Er ist homosexuell."

Is this used much? Here, "He is homosexual" is not only formal, it also sounds as if you are:

1) A psychiatrist
2) Someone from the 19th century
3) An upperclass bigot

These are tough terms, and I think it's good that we are having this discussion, because the wrong words can cause a LOT or problems!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Egueule,
> 
> Who was pointing out that "das schwule Wetter" would make it appear that they weather was "gay".
> 
> And "er ist schwül" would make it appear as if a guy is a bit muggy. Maybe his glasses are clouded up. (I'm joking!)
> 
> This point was just that these words are easily confused. But if you type "das Wetter ist schwuel", it should be absolutely clear what you mean, although a bit harder to read. So your conclusion is right. If you can't type umlauts, then adding the "e" would make it clear.
> 
> Gaer



Yes, Gaer, you explained it completely clearly, and I think "m'egueule" will understand it now. This was exactly the point I was getting at.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> If you call someone "queer" in the US who is gay and also is bigger and stronger than you, you may swallow some teeth! Don't be mislead by a show called "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy". I can't explain why, but "queer" is a word you do NOT want to use unless you are old-fashioned and want to say that something is strange:
> 
> "Well, it was a queer day, everything went wrong."
> 
> And I have question about this:
> 
> "Er ist homosexuell."
> 
> Is this used much? Here, "He is homosexual" is not only formal, it also sounds as if you are:
> 
> 1) A psychiatrist
> 2) Someone from the 19th century
> 3) An upperclass bigot
> 
> These are tough terms, and I think it's good that we are having this discussion, because the wrong words can cause a LOT or problems!
> 
> Gaer



Well, it's good to know that I won't ever use this word any more (if I ever did it). It's good to have natives who can point out these problems. As for your question, let me translate your suggestions at first, and then I'll try to add the German equivalents:

(1) Ein Psycho
(2) Jemand aus'm 19. Jahrhundert
(3) Ein Fanatiker

Our words:

(1) Ein totaler Spinner
(2) Einer vom Mond
(3) Ein Freak

But the expression "Er ist homosexuell" is used formally and with no other meaning then "Er liebt Gleichgeschlechtliche (He loves same-sex men)".


----------



## sohc4

_Originally Posted by *gaer*_
_If you call someone "queer" in the US who is gay and also is bigger and stronger than you, you may swallow some teeth! Don't be mislead by a show called "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy". I can't explain why, but "queer" is a word you do NOT want to use unless you are old-fashioned and want to say that something is strange:

"Well, it was a queer day, everything went wrong."

And I have question about this:

"Er ist homosexuell."

Is this used much? Here, "He is homosexual" is not only formal, it also sounds as if you are:

1) A psychiatrist
2) Someone from the 19th century
3) An upperclass bigot

These are tough terms, and I think it's good that we are having this discussion, because the wrong words can cause a LOT or problems!

Gaer_





> Well, it's good to know that I won't ever use this word any more (if I ever did it). It's good to have natives who can point out these problems. As for your question, let me translate your suggestions at first, and then I'll try to add the German equivalents:
> 
> (1) Ein Psycho
> (2) Jemand aus'm 19. Jahrhundert
> (3) Ein Fanatiker
> 
> Our words:
> 
> (1) Ein totaler Spinner
> (2) Einer vom Mond
> (3) Ein Freak
> 
> But the expression "Er ist homosexuell" is used formally and with no other meaning then "Er liebt Gleichgeschlechtliche (He loves same-sex men)".


Whodunit, I am sorry I have object here, but a psychiatrist is what we call a "Psychiater", and an upperclass bigot is rather a "bigotter Vertreter/Angehöriger der Oberklasse". 

(I admit some psychiatrists may be "totale Spinner" , and an upperclass bigot may be a Fanatiker when it comes to law and order ).

I agree with you that the expression "Er ist homosexuell" is formal and has no connotations in German. 

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

> Whodunit, I am sorry I have object here, but a psychiatrist is what we call a "Psychiater", and an upperclass bigot is rather a "bigotter Vertreter/Angehöriger der Oberklasse".
> 
> (I admit some psychiatrists may be "totale Spinner" , and an upperclass bigot may be a Fanatiker when it comes to law and order ).
> 
> I agree with you that the expression "Er ist homosexuell" is formal and has no connotations in German.
> 
> Axl



I know the thing with "psychiatrist", but "ein Psychiater" is someone who helps, and he's actually not spinning and weird, is he? And bigot is Fanatiker after LEO.


----------



## sohc4

whodunit said:
			
		

> I know the thing with "psychiatrist", but "ein Psychiater" is someone who helps, and he's actually not spinning and weird, is he? And bigot is Fanatiker after LEO.


You are right, but what Gaer was trying to say is that only a psychiatrist, someone from the 19th century or an upperclass bigot would use the word "homosexual" in English.

- A psychatrist (Psychiater) would use it as a psychological/medical term.
- Someone from the 19th century would use it becaus it fits their time.
- An upperclass bigot would use it because it he officially wants to keep distance, by using a psychological term, while deep down in his heart he feels attracted to men himself.

It's that bigotry (here: being straight officially, and a closeted gay) which makes me think of "bigotter Angehöriger der Oberklasse" as an appropriate translation.  I have seen Leo lists bigot as Fanatiker, and it may be an appropriate translation somewhere else, but it's one of these examples (like closet = Klosett) where Leo may be correct, yet misleading.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> You are right, but what Gaer was trying to say is that only a psychiatrist, someone from the 19th century or an upperclass bigot would use the word "homosexual" in English.
> 
> - A psychatrist (Psychiater) would use it as a psychological/medical term.
> - Someone from the 19th century would use it becaus it fits their time.
> - An upperclass bigot would use it because it he officially wants to keep distance, by using a psychological term, while deep down in his heart he feels attracted to men himself.



Oh sorry, you're completely right. I didn't notice that Gear was getting at the usage of them, but at the usage by other to them.



> It's that bigotry (here: being straight officially, and a closeted gay) which makes me think of "bigotter Angehöriger der Oberklasse" as an appropriate translation.  I have seen Leo lists bigot as Fanatiker, and it may be an appropriate translation somewhere else, but it's one of these examples (like closet = Klosett) where Leo may be correct, yet misleading.
> 
> Axl



Okay, I fully agree with you. "Klosett" means "closet" as my dictionary says it, but it's misleading, indeed, since it's not the proper translation at all.


----------



## sohc4

whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, I fully agree with you. "Klosett" means "closet" as my dictionary says it, but it's misleading, indeed, since it's not the proper translation at all.


Well, in some rare instances a (water) closet actually is a Klosett, but usually it is a Schrank or Wandschrank.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Well, in some rare instances a (water) closet actually is a Klosett, but usually it is a Schrank or Wandschrank.
> 
> Axl



Yes, I know, but it is a "begehbarer Schrank". I think we have not such things in Germany, have we?


----------



## sohc4

whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, I know, but it is a "begehbarer Schrank". I think we have not such things in Germany, have we?


Not really , no.

Axl


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi people, I see you've been busy getting translations right. For those of you that also study French , here are some French equivalents:

*homosexuel/le (*n/adj*)* Note that in French the term is neutral enough, some people use it because they don't like using* gay/gai* (= _gay = Schwul_) they feel is an anglicism. We commonly talk about *le mariage homosexuel* = _gay marriage = schwulenehe_, it's the standard term today.
Homosexuel can be shortened to
*homo*, now this is colloquial and sometimes(very) slightly derogatory, but not nasty.
For men :
*pédé, tante* are slang and very offensive _(= queer = Schwuchtel_)  but the members of the community sometimes use _pédé_ among themselves, this is a common linguistic phenomenon, it is the same when African Americans call each other_ nigger, _minorities reappropriate words that biggots otherwise use as insults_._
*folle* (n)* =*_ queen = schwuchtel _

For gay women the normal term is* lesbienne *(n and adj), the most common derogatory term being *gouine *(it's interesting to note that that word is derived from the English _queen_) =_ dyke = Schwuchtel_ 

*gai/homosexuel honteux* =_ closet gay = ?_ 
*sortir du placard* (v) = _coming out = ?_
*homophobie* (nf) =_ gay bashing = ?_
*homophobe *(adj) = _gay-bashing = ?_
*intégriste* (n/adj) = _bigot = Fanatiker_
und...

*hétéro *(from _hétéro_sexuel <= Gk _heteros = other = anderer_) (n/adj) =_ straight = stino, stinknormal_

_p.s._ You mean not even _stinkreiches Volk haben keinen begehbaren schrank im Deutschland?_


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, it's good to know that I won't ever use this word any more (if I ever did it). It's good to have natives who can point out these problems.


I'm sure you haven't used the word. And about "homosexual". That words are preferred change over time. There was a time when this was the correct an polite word to use.

For the same reason, in the time of Martin Luther King Jr., "negro" was the CORRECT word to use, at least for him, when he was talking about equal rights. You can hear it all through his speeches. But no one would use it today.

(That's another topic!)

I'm very aware of any words that make people uncomfortable, because I despise words that make other people feel inferior, ashamed or attacked. But that's just my point of view. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> As for your question, let me translate your suggestions at first, and then I'll try to add the German equivalents:
> 
> (1) Ein Psycho
> (2) Jemand aus'm 19. Jahrhundert
> (3) Ein Fanatiker


So you use "Psycho" for a "psychologist"? For us, this is a crazy person!
Our words:

Ein Fanatiker, to me, would be the same: A fanatic. Is there an additional nuance in German? You might have a hard time with "upper-class bigot". Perhaps you know about such people. They are very rich and they have a very small view of the world. They think that anyone who is less rich, or who is not otherwise like them, is a loser, an inferior, someone to be looked down on.

These people are different from other bigots, who often are bigotted only because they are very ignorant and have never had a chance to be around people who have a larger view of the world.


> (1) Ein totaler Spinner
> (2) Einer vom Mond
> (3) Ein Freak


I've seen all these. We have a TON of words that mean much the same thing. Again, this would be a good new topic!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> So you use "Psycho" for a "psychologist"? For us, this is a crazy person!



No, since I thought you would consider a "psychiatrist" as "homosexual", but I didn't know that you were getting at the usage of them. See post #26.



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Our words:
> 
> Ein Fanatiker, to me, would be the same: A fanatic. Is there an additional nuance in German? You might have a hard time with "upper-class bigot". Perhaps you know about such people. They are very rich and they have a very small view of the world. They think that anyone who is less rich, or who is not otherwise like them, is a loser, an inferior, someone to be looked down on.
> 
> These people are different from other bigots, who often are bigotted only because they are very ignorant and have never had a chance to be around people who have a larger view of the world.
> 
> I've seen all these. We have a TON of words that mean much the same thing. Again, this would be a good new topic!
> 
> Gaer



Please wait for the other natives, because I really don't know what an "upper-class bigot" should be in German. I don't know about this expression in my language, but is it the same as "hypocrit" in English?


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm sure you haven't used the word. And about "homosexual". *Those* words are preferred change over time. There was a time when this was the correct an polite word to use.



No, I didn't use it yet. And I won't do it, I'm sure.



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> For the same reason, in the time of Martin Luther King Jr., "negro" was the CORRECT word to use, at least for him, when he was talking about equal rights. You can hear it all through his speeches. But no one would use it today.
> 
> (That's another topic!)



I don't know if you want to open a new topic, but it's really interesting, since I've never heard this word before, and not read until now.


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Hi people, I see you've been busy getting translations right. For those of you that also study French , here are some French equivalents:
> 
> *homosexuel/le (*n/adj*)* Note that in French the term is neutral enough, some people use it because they don't like using* gay/gai* (= _gay = Schwul_) they feel is an anglicism. We commonly talk about *le mariage homosexuel* = _gay marriage = schwulenehe_, it's the standard term today.
> Homosexuel can be shortened to
> *homo*, now this is colloquial and sometimes(very) slightly derogatory, but not nasty.
> For men :
> *pédé, tante* are slang and very offensive _(= queer = Schwuchtel_)  but the members of the community sometimes use _pédé_ among themselves, this is a common linguistic phenomenon, it is the same when African Americans call each other_ nigger, _minorities reappropriate words that biggots otherwise use as insults_._
> *folle* (n)* =*_ queen = schwuchtel _
> 
> For gay women the normal term is* lesbienne *(n and adj), the most common derogatory term being *gouine *(it's interesting to note that that word is derived from the English _queen_) =_ dyke = Schwuchtel_
> 
> *gai/homosexuel honteux* =_ closet gay = *Schwuler als Schande*_
> *sortir du placard* (v) = _coming out = *aus dem Schrank kommen*_
> *homophobie* (nf) =_ gay bashing = *Homosexuellenfeindlichkeit*_
> *homophobe *(adj) = _gay-bashing = *homosexuellenfeindlich*_
> *intégriste* (n/adj) = _bigot = *Fundamentalist*_
> und...
> 
> *hétéro *(from _hétéro_sexuel <= Gk _heteros = other = anderer_) (n/adj) =_ straight = stino, stinknormal, *Normalo (n.)*_





			
				egueule said:
			
		

> _p.s._ You mean not even _stinkreiches *Leute* haben keinen begehbaren schrank im Deutschland?_



No, there are some people who have such a thing. But it's not as common as in the US.


----------



## Cath.S.

Who, danke sehr für korrigieren mich und fûr ins Deutsche die Redensarten übersetzen!
I'm sure this is wrong, but still, you know what I mean, at least I hope you do.


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> You are right, but what Gaer was trying to say is that only a psychiatrist, someone from the 19th century or an upperclass bigot would use the word "homosexual" in English.


Exactly.


> - A psychatrist (Psychiater) would use it as a psychological/medical term.
> - Someone from the 19th century would use it becaus it fits their time.
> - An upperclass bigot would use it because it he officially wants to keep distance, by using a psychological term, while deep down in his heart he feels attracted to men himself.


Again, you are exactly right. Perfect!


> It's that bigotry (here: being straight officially, and a closeted gay) which makes me think of "bigotter Angehöriger der Oberklasse" as an appropriate translation.


Yes again. And if you link the translation you just picked to the upper class in England, I think you are "spot on". 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whonunit said:
			
		

> Please wait for the other natives, because I really don't know what an "upper-class bigot" should be in German. I don't know about this expression in my language, but is it the same as "hypocrite" in English?


It's really simple. I'm sure you know what a bigot is, although strangely I found that LEO was not much help in getting a good word in German. So perhaps it's not so easy.

As for "hypocrite", anyone can be a hypocrite, right? This is a person who pretends to be one kind of person and is really another. The word is used especially in regard to matters of morality.

And you know what someone in the "upper-class" is, I'm sure. Especially in England, for example, the class system is still very powerful. So you might think of "upper-class bigotry" as "upper-class hypocrisy". They are not necessarily exactly the same thing, but they are VERY close.

The word "bigot" is really a problem, and I want to open a thread about it!

Did my answers help? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Who, danke sehr für korrigieren mich und fûr ins Deutsche die Redensarten übersetzen!
> I'm sure this is wrong, but still, you know what I mean, at least I hope you do.



I know what you mean, but your Frallemand sentence is not common. I know you can say "Merci pour me corriger" and "Thanks for correcting me", but it's impossible in German: "Danke sehr, dass du mich korrigiert hast und mir die Redensarten ins Deutsche übersetzt hast."

I think the same thing might not be possible in French: "Merci beaucoup que tu m'as corrigé et m'as traduit les dictions en allemand." I think that sounds odd to your ears, doesn't it?

Nevertheless, I know what you mean and have to say "Gern geschehen" to you.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> It's really simple. I'm sure you know what a bigot is, although strangely I found that LEO was not much help in getting a good word in German. So perhaps it's not so easy.
> 
> As for "hypocrite", anyone can be a hypocrite, right? This is a person who pretends to be one kind of person and is really another. The word is used especially in regard to matters of morality.
> 
> And you know what someone in the "upper-class" is, I'm sure. Especially in England, for example, the class system is still very powerful. So you might think of "upper-class bigotry" as "upper-class hypocrisy". They are not necessarily exactly the same thing, but they are VERY close.
> 
> The word "bigot" is really a problem, and I want to open a thread about it!
> 
> Did my answers help?
> 
> Gaer



I know what a hypocrit is, but I didn't know what an "upper-class bigot" is. But since they're close, as you said, I suppose both would be "Scheinheiliger" in German. A "hypocrit" is in German "Heuchler/Schleimer (collq)/Scheinheiliger".


----------



## Cath.S.

whodunit said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, but your Frallemand sentence is not common. I know you can say "Merci pour me corriger" and "Thanks for correcting me", but it's impossible in German: "Danke sehr, dass du mich korrigiert hast und mir die Redensarten ins Deutsche übersetzt hast."
> 
> I think the same thing might not be possible in French: "Merci beaucoup que tu m'as corrigé et m'as traduit * les expressions* en allemand." I think that sounds odd to your ears, doesn't it?
> 
> Nevertheless, I know what you mean and have to say "Gern geschehen" to you.


Hélas, Who,  
à ce stade j'ai le choix entre parler anglais , français ou frallemand, je peux même me débrouiller assez bien en Germlich, je crois!   
Ceci dit, je comprends la structure de la phrase correcte que tu m'as indiquée et j'essaierai de la retenir.
En français, tu pourrais dire _merci beaucoup *de* m'avoir corrigé et *de** m'avoir traduit les expressions en allemand_, ce serait du bon français, par contre, tu ne pourrais pas employer _que.  _

_*obligatorisch Aufsagen_


----------



## germinal

gaer said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> Again, you are exactly right. Perfect!
> 
> Yes again. And if you link the translation you just picked to the upper class in England, I think you are "spot on".
> 
> Gaer


 

Gaer - It's not that I wish to defend the English upper classes - far be it from me! - but I think you are allowing your enthusiasm for this idea, that they are all closet homosexuals, to run away with you. I don't think you can make this generalisation stick. 

Bigots, some (or most) of them may be, and some of them may be closet homosexuals (some may be homosexual bigots - or even closet homosexual bigots) but all of them in the closet? Must be quite a crush in there! 

 Germinal


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Hélas, Who,
> à ce stade j'ai le choix entre parler anglais , français ou frallemand, je peux même me débrouiller assez bien en Germlich, je crois!
> Ceci dit, je comprends la structure de la phrase correcte que tu m'as indiquée et j'essaierai de la retenir.
> En français, tu pourrais dire _merci beaucoup *de* m'avoir corrigé et *de** m'avoir traduit les expressions en allemand_, ce serait du bon français, par contre, tu ne pourrais pas employer _que.  _
> 
> _*obligatorisch Aufsagen_



Ah, bien sûr! Je ne l'en souvenais pas. Tout naturellement, il se faut dire "de" au lieu de "pour".


----------

